# faulty window wipers during monsoons



## zaza_racing (Aug 14, 2006)

alright... so it's monsoon season in arizona.... meaning we actually get rain, and a lot of it.
perfect time for my window wipers to stop working!

my first instinct was to check the motor... but i don't know if it's under the dash or against the fire wall.... (98 Altima GXE)

second instinct.... check the wiring on the switch in the steering column.... but either way, what do i do from there

oh did i mention that i have a "salvage inspection" in five days

could really use some help on this one


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The wiper motor is under the hood against the firewall on the far left side as you face
the car from the front. Check for power at the harness with a voltmeter or corrosion
on the contacts.If you need a new motor it should not be to difficult to replace.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Remove splash shield where the wipers are at and see if the ball joints on the wiper arms links have worn out ( because of dirt trapped inside the grease fittings) and popped off before you start replacing electrical parts. If the ball joints on the wiper link is okay then check the electrical system next


----------



## zaza_racing (Aug 14, 2006)

do happen to know which fuse the wipers are connected to... i also want to check to see if it might blown


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The fuse box is located under the drivers side dash behind the fuse panel cover.
Look on the inside of the fuse panel door to see where the blade fuse is, it is a 20 amp.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Remove splash shield where the wipers are at and see if the ball joints on the wiper arms links have worn out ( because of dirt trapped inside the grease fittings) and popped off before you start replacing electrical parts. If the ball joints on the wiper link is okay then check the electrical system next



Good suggestion !


----------



## zaza_racing (Aug 14, 2006)

i know where the fuse box is... i just wasn't sure which fuse


----------

